# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Lajme mbi boten Orthodhokse.

## arbereshi_niko

Pergatitje mbi Këshillin Pan Orthodhoks të 2016.
 Ne Sitin e Kishes;  Lajme Orthodhokse, eshte raportuar se më 5 korrik Shkëlqesia e tij Hilarion i Volokolamsk, përgjegjës për Punët të Jashtme të Patriarkanës së Moskës, u takua me Shenjterine e tij  Bartholomeu I, i pare ne emer te tij, Patriku i Konstandinopojës. Fanari ishte një vend i takimit mes lidërve të dy Kishave motra, të cilat diskutuan kryesisht mbi Këshillin Ekumenik te 2016. 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-TfMneHTZmK...400/Phanar.jpg

Shenjteria e tij  Bartholomeu I dhe Mitropoliti i Volokolamsk Hilarion


Pas një shkëmbimi të dhuratave, dy peshkopët kanë diskutuar për bashkëpunimin midis dy Kishave për të organizuar më mirë sinaksin koncilor me theks të veçantë në bashkëpunimin ndër-orthodhokset, pastaj të kalonin në festimin e një mijë vjeteve të pranisë ruse në malin Athos. Metropoliti Hilarion pastaj ka ekspozuar pikëpamjen e tij në Lindjen e Mesme dhe për situatën katastrofike në Siri, si dhe në diasporë. Hilarion pastaj vizitoi reliket e Tre Hierarkeve ne katedralen e  Shen Gjergjit. Të dy prelatët u priten në aeroportin e Stambollit ditën tjetër, ku ne aeroport perpara nisjes  se Metropolitit  ishte i pranishem edhe ambasadori rus në Republikën Turke.


Pershendetje

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Komisioni teologjik i Patriarkanes moskovite, refuzon dokumentet 
e propozuara nga komisioni i Koncilit Pan-orthodhoks.
Hierarket ruse shpresojne qe nje komision teologjik te modifikoje 
pikat e ngritura deri me tani, ku midis te cilave "gjenden shume boshlleqe".

burimi: Mospat.ru ( 21 korrik )

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Pak dite me pare, Patriarkana orthodhokse e Jeruzalemit ka publikuar nje deklarate 
“per te informuar ne menyre te sinqerte Kishat motra orthodhokse” mbi disa pika ku nuk permbajne 
asnje te vertete mbi sulmin qe ka ndermarre ndaj territoreve qe ne menyre kanonike dhe historike 
i perkasin Patriarkanes Antiokene, sipas rendit orthodhoks. 
Ne te vertete ky territor ben pjese ne juridiksionin eklezial Antioken me “gjithe Lindjen”, 
me themelimin e pese patriarkanave apostolike.
Kush ndjek historine e Kishes, di mire qe Eterit e Koncilit Ekumenik te IV qe u mbajt ne 
Kalqedoni me 451, ku ngriten ne rang patriarkane Jeruzalemin qe deri ne ate kohe ishte 
vetem nje qender peshkopale Antiokene, kete per “respektin ndaj vuajtjeve dhe ngjalljes
se Zotit tone Krisht”. Per gjate shekujve Patriarkana Antiokene i ka dhuruar disa dioqeza 
ne menyre qe te kishte nje ekzistence si patriarkane edhe Jeruzalemi, ketu mund te kujtojme 
qe Haifa ishte nje qender peshkopale nen juridiksionin Antioken, der ne fund te shek.XVIII.
Patriarkana e Jeruzalemit, me mbeshtetjen e ambasadorit amerikan, ka mundur te 
kryej sherbimet fetare vetem neper shtepia dhe jo ne nje godine te mirefillte per sherbime 
liturgjike, si pra mundet te akuzoje Patriarkanen moter Antiokene qe te pervetesoje nje te drejte qe eshte e saja…? 
Jo vetem por akuzon Kishen antiokene per etno-filetismo, kur eshte pikerisht kjo e fundit 
qe kryen sherbimet per te gjithe orthodhokset qe jane numerikisht shume ne ato 
vendet e Gjirit Persik, ne disa gjuhe si psh. Arabisht, greqisht, rusisht dhe rumanisht ne 
Liturgjine e Shenjte. Ne Ameriken Veriore dhe Australi, perdoret gjuha anglishte ku ne 
perqindje te konvertuarit jo-arabe te kesaj Kishe kane arritur mbi 50% . 
Ne Jug dhe Qender te Amerikave Liturgjia eshte perkthyer prej kohesh ne gjuhen spanjolle dhe portogeze.

Shpresojme qe Perendia te nderhyje per mbarevajtjen e kishave motra te vendeve arabe.
Ku uniteti dhe dashuria te zevendesojne keto aktet e fundit, dhe Ungjilli i shenjte te  beje  
zemrat e orthodhokseve me perfaqesuesit e tyre patriarket e Jeruzalemit dhe Antioken ti 
drejtohen çeshtjeve me te rendesishme dhe urgjente qe sot shtrohen per zgjidhje. 
Kushtet historike imponojne qe orthodhokset duhet te perballojne te bashkuar keto 
momente…
Pershendetje

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Kthimi i  uniatizmit e servirur ne formen e nje salce te re.



Linea aktuale e vatikanit ne lidhje me katoliket lindor (orientale ) konsiderohet si nje 
sistem tashme i vjeteruar…, ndonse, vazhdon te propozoje me politike “ riformimin” 
me kuptim te nje uniteti te kishave orientale/lindore ndermjet tyre, ne menyre paradokse 
pikerisht ato qe vet me pare kane thyer kungimin me njera-tjetren., duke krijuar keshtu 
nenshtrim me rivalitet.
Kete e kane tentuar per te paren here katoliket Melkite kundrejt patriarkanes Antiokene, 
me propozimin ne shkrirjen e dy realiteteve ne nje Patriarkane te vetme, ate te Antiokene 
me nje besim shume orthodhoks, por ne kungim me ate te Romes. Ne fund, ky projekt u pezullua 
nga ana e patriarkanes orthodhokse Antiokene, pasi ishte e pamundur te realizohej 
ky “projekt” duke patur parasysh dallimet rrenjesore midis Kishes orthodhokse dhe Selise romane.  
Ne nje tjeter realitet eklezial, por gjithnje ne Lindje, po i njejti propozim eshte drejtuar 
nga ana e katolikeve kaldei: ku patriku Louis Raphaël Sako  (majtas, ne foto) i Kishes Kaldea 
ka bere nje apel te gjitha kishave me preardhje nestoriane, ku te gjitha se bashku te krijojne 
nje Kishe te vetme Orientale ( Lindore )ne kungim me Romen.

Me daten 10 korrik mberriti nje pergjigje, ne formen e nje dokumenti me titull; “ Autenticiteti i nje bashkimi “ 
i shkrojtur nga Mar Awa Royel ( ne te djathte, ne foto ) i Kishes Asiro Lindore, qe nuk i largohet linjes se pergjigjes 
qe perdori Patriarkati Antioken me pare, ne perputhje me dyshimet qe lindin ne nje bashkim unitar.
Citojme vetem  paragrafin e fundit te dokumentit:

"...dhe neve lutemi dhe shpresojme ne diten ku ky propozim te jete prezantuar nga nje Patriarkat kaldeo katolik 
ku te jete ne plotesine e "pater et caput" [" kapo dhe krye"] i Kishes se tij. 
Deri ne ate dite, Kisha katolike kadea eshte nen administrimin e Kuries romane, Selise se Romes,
ne “Kodin e Kanoneve te Kishave Orientalo/Lindore” qe nuk i perkasin Kishes Lindore, 
keshtu qe duhet te presim rezultatet e dialogut te vertete me Kishen katolike romane, qe eshte vendi nga ku edhe merren vendimet zyrtare”:


Burimi: Arberia Ortodossa.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Peshkopi orthodhoks bind vajzen te mos hidhej nga ura.


 	Peshkopi  Stefan i Gomel'


Ne dioqezen e tij ne Biellorusi, nje vajze me moshen 19 vjeçe ka mundur te hipe ne harkaten e nje ure pedonale 
Mbi lumin Sozh,  duke qare ka treguar qellimin e saj te hidhej nga ajo lartesi prej 30 metrash.
Megjithe nderhyrjen e policise, çelesi i zgjidhjes se kesaj drame ishte vladika Stefan, i cili kishte zyrat tij ne afersi me uren ne fjale,
qe me nderhyrjen e tij nderroi mendjen e vajzes qe mos te hidhej, duke e shoqeruar ne zyrat e tij te dioqezes dhe duke bashkebiseduar 
ne lidhje me shqetesimet qe ajo kishte. 
Behet e ditur qe vajzen peshkopi e bindi te pranonte ndihme nga psikollogu. 
Ai gjithashtu ka refuzuar te leshoje komente ne lidhje me ngjarjen duke shtuar vetem; nuk jam nje hero. 

Burimi : sb.by, kp.by

----------


## arbereshi_niko

KISHA ORTHODHOKSE DHE TE TJERA LINDORE NE TORINO:



Ne  Torino ka shume kisha e komunitete orthodhokse dhe kristiane orientale. 
Keto qe do te shkruaj  jane ato qe ka njoftime, kjo deri dy vjet me pare, e preçizoj pasi 
qe ne plot dy vjet ne qytete te tjera italiane komunitete emigrantesh  nga Evropa Lindore dhe Rumania 
kryesisht, jane ne zgjerim te vazhdueshem

 



Kisha Orthodhokse  San Massimo, Peshkop i Torinos (Patriarkana Moskovite) 



Kisha  Orthodhokse Rumune  e Shen Parashqevis (Patriarkati i Rumanise) 






Famullia  Orthodhokse  Rumune  e Ngritjes se Kryqit te Shenjte  (Patriarkati i Rumanise)


Vazhdon...

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Famullia Orthodokse  Rumune e Shen Nikolles Taumaturg  (Patriarkati i Rumanise)



Komuniteti Grek Orthodhos me kishen Lindja e Shen Joan Pagezorit  (Patriarkati Kostantinopolit); 





Famullia Orthodhokse Ruse e Ritit te Vjeter, kisha Shen Nikolla Taumaturg ( Metropolia Belokrinitsa)
Famullia Orthodhokse Rumune te Kalendarit te Vjeter, me kishen  e Shen Petros e  Shen  Pavlit 
( Metropolia e Slatioara ).

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Kristian orthodhoks oriental ( jo kalqedonian ) 


Famullia  Copte Orthodhokse e Shen Marise se Virgjer ( Patriarkati Kopt i Aleksandrise ) 




Famullia Orthodhokse Tewahedo Etiopiane Debre selam Medhane Alem e ( Patriarkatit te Addis Abebes )


Kristiane katolike lindor  Uniate : 



Komuniteti Italo-arbereshe i San Michele Arcangelo (Eparkia e Lungros).

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Per te gjithe orthodhokset shqiptar, ku ngjashmeria e ritit liturgjik na afron shume me kishat helenike, 
informoj qe prania e madhe ne territorin italian, duke gezuar nje prestigj internacjonal dhe nje prezence shekullore (Patriarkati Ekumenik), 
na jep mundesine te ndjekim nga afer kultin e gjysherve qe eshte i njejte sikur ne Atdhe. Kush eshte i interesuar mund te gjeje kishen  me afer tij...
Per kete postoj ketu me foto te bashkangjitura, kishat e ndryshme ne Itali, te kryesuara nga Patriarkana Kostantinopoletane.
Pershendetje.




KISHAT DHE FAMULLITE E ARQIDIOQEZES ORTHODHOKSE TE ITALISE E MALTES ( PATRIARKATI EKUMENIK ):







Kisha Katedrale   Shen Gjergji i grekeve ne Venezia.


Kisha Greko-orthodhokse e Shen Lukes Ungjillor ne Padova.


Manastiri i Shen Gjergjit e Murgeshave Fisnike, ne Venezia.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Manastiri i Shperfytyrimit te Zotit dhe e Shen Varvares, ne Montaner (Trevizo ).



Kisha greko-orthodhokse e Shen Theodhorit ne Palatino (Rome).




Kisha arqipeshkopale greko-orthodhokse e Shen Andreas ne Rome.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Kisha Orthodhokse e Shen Stefanit ( komunitet rumun ) Roma.


Kisha greko-Orthodhokse e Shen Jerasimit ne Perugia.


Famullia Orthodhokse e Shen Andreas Apostull, ne Città di Castello

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Kisha greko-orthodhokse e Shenjteve  Pietro dhe Pavlit, ne Napoli.



Famullia Orthodhokse e Shen Sofise, ne Marcianise ( Kazerta ).



Kisha greko-orthodhokse e Shen Nikolles dhe Trinise se Shenjte, ne Trieste

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Kisha greko-orthodhokse e Fjetjes se Nenes se Zotit, ne Livorno.



Kisha greko-orthodhokse e Shen Nikolles ne Genova.


Kisha greko-orthodhokse e Shen NIkolles ne Brindizi.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Kisha greko-orthodhokse e Zonja e Engjejve, ne Barletta ( Bari ).



Famullia greko-orthodhokse e Shen Nikolles, ne Bari.



Kisha greko-orthodhokse e Shen Nikolles, ne Leçe.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Famullia greko-orthodhokse e Kryengjellit Mikail, ne Foggia.



Kisha greko-othodhokse e Himnit Akathist, ne Milano.



Kisheza greko-orthodhokse ne Milano.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Kisha greko-othodhokse e Lindjes se Shen Joan Pagezorit, ne Torino.



Kisha greko-orthodhokse e Shen Ambroxhos, ne Pavia.



Kisha Orthodhokse e Shen Joanit te Ri i Suceaves, ne Mondovi (Kuneo ).

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Famullia greko-orthodhokse e Shen Joan Pagezorit, ne Cheglio di Taino ( Varese ).



Manastiri i Shen Vasilit te Madh, ne  Revello ( Kuneo ).



Kisha greko-orthodhokse e Shen Jakupit, ne Firence.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Kisha Orthodhokse e Shen Anastasise Romane, ne Siena.



Kisha greko-orthodhokse e Shen Dhimitrit, ne Bolonja.



Kisha greko-orthodhokse e Shen Nektarit, ne Parma.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Kisha Orthodhokse e Shen Jov I Potiçevit , ne Reggio Emilja.



Famullia Orthodhokse e Shen Dhimitrit, ne Mirandola ( Modena ).



Famullia Orthodhokse e Shen Petros Apostull, ne Viadana ( Mantova ).

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Kisha greko-orthodhokse e Shen Pavlit Apostull i grekeve, ne Reggio Kalabria. 



Kisha greko-othodhokse e Zonjes se Greqise, Gallinianò di Condofuri ( Reggio Kalabria ).



Kisheza e Shen Joan Krizostomit, ne Gerace ( Reggio Kalabria ).

----------

